# Don't Break Your Gear



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 18, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/04/dont-break-your-gear/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/04/dont-break-your-gear/"></a></div>
<strong>This is an official statement from Canon USA CPS</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>We at Canon extend our heartfelt condolences to all those affected by the March 11 Japan earthquake, along with their families and loved ones. We pray for the safety of everyone in affected areas and hope that the region will soon complete the rebuilding and healing process.</p>
<p>Immediately following the earthquake, Canon Inc. launched recovery activities spanning development, production, and sales operations through a collective effort across the Canon group.</p>
<p>Currently, Canon USA has appropriate inventories of most service parts, and CPS repair operations are functioning normally. However, in the near future, certain camera and video service parts may become temporarily unavailable pending recovery efforts. If this occurs, it may be difficult to repair products within the standard CPS timeframes (for each member level). Additionally, loaner equipment may become unavailable as a result of increased demand.</p>
<p>Please accept our sincere apologies for this inconvenience and be assured that we will continue to use our best efforts to give your repairs our highest priority according to your membership level. In the event a repair cannot be completed in a timely manner due to lack of parts, we will work as necessary with affected members on an individual basis.</p>
<p>We will continue to evaluate our inventory and production situation and ask for your patience and understanding during this trying time. We at Canon truly value our relationship with you and we are working hard to minimize the impact of this disaster on our customers.</p></blockquote>
<p><em>thanks Jeff and Rich</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## epsiloneri (Apr 18, 2011)

That picture of the smashed EF 200/2.0L really gives me the creeps!


----------



## mreco99 (Apr 18, 2011)

If they are running out of parts to repair existing stuff (for now) how is anyone expecting new gear to come out anytime soon?


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 18, 2011)

mreco99 said:


> If they are running out of parts to repair existing stuff (for now) how is anyone expecting new gear to come out anytime soon?



Refurb 5D MK II's disappeared a week after the quake, so it was immediately obvious that spare parts were being hoarded for repair. They are struggling to get parts needed for a full speed production line, and shortages may occur due to the difficulty in getting parts. I'm sure they will share available parts needed for repairs, but they will not have 2 months worth of backlog in the repair depots, and at times may run out for a couple of weeks, which translates into a 3 or 4 week additional delay due to having many cameras awaiting the next shipment of parts.

Having a spare camera looks like a very good idea right now.


----------



## Justin (Apr 18, 2011)

The horror of that picture! 

Good thing those front lens "elements" are replaceable on the supers. Not so I read somewhere for the new super teles mk IIs. Wondering if that is such a smart idea.


----------



## Nvision (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok so I want to know the story behind that picture... How did that happen? ouch!


----------



## Vaz (Apr 19, 2011)

Damnit! I was just about to see how far I could throw my 70-200 2.8L from my roof!


----------



## DeeWee (Apr 19, 2011)

Nvision said:


> Ok so I want to know the story behind that picture... How did that happen? ouch!



http://paradoxoff.com/mass-destruction-of-the-canon-cameras.html


----------



## ronderick (Apr 19, 2011)

It's tolerable when you don't see new gears on store shelves; however, it's a nightmare when they run out of essential parts needed for repairing bodies/lenses. Not everyone needs new lens or bodies, but those who use their gears will require maintenance every so often.

Let's hope the supply chain returns to normal ASAP.


----------



## mreco99 (Apr 19, 2011)

ok my comment got deleted, for some reason lol. :-\

ill re phrase it for the scencitive eye'd. I have insurance, if something breaks, ill get a new one.


----------



## Kolor-Pikker (Apr 20, 2011)

A wealth of horrors awaits...

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/837288


----------

